# Outlook Mails nach Access



## Andreas Gaisbauer (8. April 2002)

Hallo,

habe follgendes Problem: Ich muss aus Outlook den Text mehrerer Emails rausfiltern und das ganze in Access einlesen. Das ganze soll so aussehen, dass der Benutzter in Access einen Button click, daraufhin werden aus Outlook die Texte der Emails, die in einem bestimmten Ordner liegen, in Access Importiert, Kopiert wie auch immer... wie soll ich anfangen? Steh damit ziemlich auf dem Schlauch. Brauch ich VB oder tuts VBA auch? Schafft man das auch unter Outlook Express?... Naja, bin ziemlich ratos und für jeden Tip dankbar...

greets Crono


----------



## Schnitz (8. April 2002)

activevb 

Hier findest du ein komplettes tut dazu...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (8. April 2002)

Genau das meinte ich - vielen Dank


----------

